# [Mail] Suppression dossier impossible



## baax (28 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir

Plusieurs de mes dossiers mail sont impossibles a supprimer. Il n'y a plus rien dedans mais ils ne sont pas grisés (comme s'il restait qq chose!). De plus, ils semblent empecher la copie de ma bibliothèque Mail en sauvegarde !!
J'ai essayé plusieurs fois et la copie s'arrete en -erreur 36- des que la copie traite ces dossiers.
A noter que cela prends un temps fou des que je sélectionne un de ces dossiers (roue multicolore pendant 2 minutes).

Comment faire pour s'en débarasser et pouvoir faire ma copie sans probleme ?
Merci a vous pour vos idées et conseils.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2006)

Il faudrait que tu les supprimes directement à partir du finder et non pas de Mail.
Home (maison) > librairie > mail > mailboxes > dossiers en question


----------

